# Our Lives Don't Matter



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

https://www.asian-dawn.com/2021/04/...t-charge-teens-as-adults-in-uber-eats-murder/
The 15yo black girl will not be charged as an adult after murdering a elderly zeroth-generation immigrant, Mohammed Anwar, 66.

Everyone is looking at this a from a racial perspective, black mayor and acting police chief both being black and although there is truth to this I think the larger factor here is that of sex.

They are teen girls, he is an older man.

We are men so our lives are disposable compared to women's lives.

Proof of this can be seen in the video of the incident where the girls were treated with kid gloves and no one even bothered to go to the aid of the man dying on the sidewalk.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I thought it was up to the DA to make such decisions?


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Attorney_for_the_District_of_Columbia


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It is distressing that the teen girls will not be charged as adults.

This article is quite disturbing with blaming the victim. And to blame Honda is preposterous.

I'm so tired of race being a central issue. The teens cost a man his life. They showed no remorse. That should be the focal point. His life mattered.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> It is distressing that the teen girls will not be charged as adults.
> 
> This article is quite disturbing with blaming the victim. And to blame Honda is preposterous.
> 
> ...


"...the two teenagers Tasered 66-year-old Anwar and attempted to steal..."

While their intentions may not have been murder, their actions were certainly premeditated. And these "_teens_" were not simply shoplifting tshirts and earrings from some store: they intended to cause the driver some form of bodily harm by tasing him, in order to commit grand theft.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> "...the two teenagers Tasered 66-year-old Anwar and attempted to steal..."
> 
> While their intentions may not have been murder, their actions were certainly premeditated. And these "_teens_" were not simply shoplifting tshirts and earrings from some store: they intended to cause the driver some form of bodily harm by tasing him, in order to commit grand theft.


And their juvi rap sheet is probably quite lengthy already.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


>


I hope this is the mentality of a very minor group. Because if that is the mentality of the majority of the "poor communities", there is no hope for them but to repeat the cycle.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> I hope this is the mentality of a very minor group. Because if that is the mentality of the majority of the "poor communities", there is no hope for them but to repeat the cycle.


I hope so, too. But it doesn't appear that since things are just so tumultuous right now.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The rule should be: commit adult crimes, do adult time.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Steele, William Andre (B /M/24) Arrest on chrg of 1) Carrying Concealed Weapon - Gun (m) (M), 2) Driving While Impaired (M), and 3) Resist/delay/obstruct Public Officers (M
M is misdemeanor- Definition minor offense
No jail
Why not carry one ?
And the Democrats talk about common sense gun laws 😂


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

BobDaScotty said:


> https://www.asian-dawn.com/2021/04/...t-charge-teens-as-adults-in-uber-eats-murder/
> The 15yo black girl will not be charged as an adult after murdering a elderly zeroth-generation immigrant, Mohammed Anwar, 66.
> 
> Everyone is looking at this a from a racial perspective, black mayor and acting police chief both being black and although there is truth to this I think the larger factor here is that of sex.
> ...


the U.S justice system is not as good as other countries. A person kill one person get jail time.. A person kill several person get jail time.. Basically all crimes are jail time in the USA.

Crewing gum or throwing trash on the street in Singapore will be fined 50k with a few years in prison..

In other countries like Asia or Middle East, a simple drug possession is a death sentence.

And the gun law is weak in the USA. 99% of all Asia countries forbidden citizens from buying a gun.

Harsh sentence + no gun will deter serious crime.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It is distressing that the teen girls will not be charged as adults.
> 
> This article is quite disturbing with blaming the victim. And to blame Honda is preposterous.
> 
> ...


That's a reason why you shouldn't drive in black communities.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> That's a reason why you shouldn't drive in black communities.


No that's the reason you should take caution when driving. Things like that can happen anywhere and to any driver.

Remember the white teen who murdered the part-time Chicago driver in a suburb with a machete she had stolen from Walmart?


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Invisible said:


> It is distressing that the teen girls will not be charged as adults.
> 
> This article is quite disturbing with blaming the victim. And to blame Honda is preposterous.
> 
> ...


This is why having an independent voice is very dangerous (sometimes). In most countries, this is treated as a serious crime with a harsh sentence. And their news/social media don't play along with their games.

In other countries, BLM wouldn't even exist and their news media will just sweep these news away..

Imagine if they tried to implement a BLM movement in countries like Burma.. It wouldnt end well:roflmao: ...

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...e-tiktok-to-threaten-protesters-idUSKBN2AW17X


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BobDaScotty said:


> They are teen girls, he is an older man.
> 
> We are men so our lives are disposable compared to women's lives.


You JUST figured that out?
That would be double-true if he was white and old and male.
The only reason they're being charged with anything at all is that he is a light brown skinned immigrant.

Where were you during the Kavanaugh hearings?

Keep your head down and powder dry brother.
If you defend yourself you'll go to jail.
If you don't - you die.

.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No that's the reason you should take caution when driving. Things like that can happen anywhere and to any driver.
> 
> Remember the white teen who murdered the part-time Chicago driver in a suburb with a machete she had stolen from Walmart?


That's a reason why you shouldn't drive at Chicago.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MikhailCA said:


> That's a reason why you shouldn't drive at Chicago.


Do you think California is any _better_?

Half a dozen youngsters gather around me with ill intent and you'll read about it.
It'll be another "Racist white guy shoots multiple brown people" story.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

It’s an indisputable fact that blacks have the highest propensity for committing crimes than other races. 
It’s a cultural thang. 
All other races figured this out eons ago, and that’s why they flighted away from black neighborhoods, which then led to the indisputable fact that black-on-black crime is committed at a higher propensity than all other races, due to the lack of mobility and the need to commit crime if even within your own domain. Again, it’s a cultural thang.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Do you think California is any _better_?
> 
> Half a dozen youngsters gather around me with ill intent and you'll read about it.
> It'll be another "Racist white guy shoots multiple brown people" story.


About the girl with machete, she is just mentally ill and you cannot avoid people like that regardless of community you are living in, but with these 2 girls, they are product of black community and you can avoid them, just don't drive in the hood.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Sorry I profile on Lyft.I wont pick a ge,eze,lulz,lucifer or my fav one Master.Today I saw student.

If it makes anyone feel any better,I hear they had to go to bed early with no dessert.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> About the girl with machete, she is just mentally ill and you cannot avoid people like that regardless of community you are living in, but with these 2 girls, they are product of black community and you can avoid them, just don't drive in the hood.


How do you know they lived in the hood? These girls are a product of poor parenting that lacked to teach them respect for another person and his property. If they had respect for themselves and others, they wouldn't be committing crimes.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Aristotle rotates in his grave.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> That's a reason why you shouldn't drive in black communities.


Seems to me that most serial killers in the US are white males.

Are these white monsters hiding in Black communities?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems to me that most serial killers in the US are white males.


You mean the serial killers who have been caught.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MikhailCA said:


> About the girl with machete, she is just mentally ill and you cannot avoid people like that regardless of community you are living in, but with these 2 girls, they are product of black community and you can avoid them, just don't drive in the hood.


Right.
That's why I choose not to live anywhere near a 'black community'. It's just too dangerous.
I grew up in a 'black community'; worked hard, got lucky, got out.



Judge and Jury said:


> Seems to me that most serial killers in the US are white males.
> 
> Are these white monsters hiding in Black communities?


Yea, I think you're right.
But, we're not talking about 'serial killers'.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems to me that most serial killers in the US are white males.


That would _seem_ to be, if you only paid attention to what the anti-white media says. The truth is the opposite:



> According to a 2016 Radford University study, just 51.7 percent of all serial killers in America since 1900 have been white. Roughly 40 percent were black. The numbers have become more lopsided in recent decades. In the first half of this decade, _60 percent _of serial killers were black, while only 30 percent were white. *Blacks have been the outright majority of serial killers since 1990.*


Bonus content, the vast majority of mass shooters in 2020 were black:


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

It seems like no one els ****ing life matters !!! ****ing media!!!!
after watching the video and seeing judge decision !!! Where the **** is BLM now !! Is it his life matters to !!! he was a dad ! A husband????
**** no one lifes matter ! The life only matters in election year !!!


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

When I was held at gunpoint as a taxi driver, I learned quickly that there will never be anyone there to take the bullet for me. So now I pick and choose where I drive and if the customer is slightly suspicious, I'm out. This country is only getting worse by the day.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> That would _seem_ to be, if you only paid attention to what the anti-white media says. The truth is the opposite:
> 
> Bonus content, the vast majority of mass shooters in 2020 were black:
> View attachment 584937


But 2020 the white people were quarantined.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

Invisible said:


> It is distressing that the teen girls will not be charged as adults.
> 
> This article is quite disturbing with blaming the victim. And to blame Honda is preposterous.
> 
> ...


 listen to the song "GET TOGETHER" by The Youngbloods. The song is powerful!!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm saddened by his death and they deserve to be punished for sure but the fact is they aren't adults. They are teenagers. We really should never have been charging 13 year olds as adults in the first place. It was always wrong and would be wrong here too.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm saddened by his death and they deserve to be punished for sure but the fact is they aren't adults. They are teenagers. We really should never have been charging 13 year olds as adults in the first place. It was always wrong and would be wrong here too.


I disagree. Everyone knows right from wrong, and 13 years of age is old enough to tell the difference. Heck, not too long ago in humanity's history were 13 year olds considered adults. Harsher punishments are needed to deter criminals, age isn't a factor unless they're like 5 or if they have mental issues. With the way things are in the states, criminals get released into the public and commit the same crimes.

They killed a man and they should be made an example of. The man who died, his wife and children deserve justice and treating these girls as children when they were fully aware of their actions is total injustice.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I disagree. Everyone knows right from wrong, and 13 years of age is old enough to tell the difference. Heck, not too long ago in humanity's history were 13 year olds considered adults. Harsher punishments are needed to deter criminals, age isn't a factor unless they're like 5 or if they have mental issues. With the way things are in the states, criminals get released into the public and commit the same crimes.
> 
> They killed a man and they should be made an example of. The man who died, his wife and children deserve justice and treating these girls as children when they were fully aware of their actions is total injustice.


So if 13 year olds know right and wrong and used to be considered adults are we going to lower the age of consent to 13 then?

Of course we aren't because they are still kids at that age. Their brains have not developed fully and they lack experience. They messed up and should go through the juvenile system. That doesn't mean letting them off easy though. It also doesn't mean the victim is worth any less. It only means that the perpetrators were under 18.



> *The human brain isn't fully developed until 25 years of age.* Everything is there except for the frontal cortex, which is the last thing to mature.
> *An immature frontal cortex explains the spectrum of teenage behaviors: it's what makes adolescents adolescent, says Sapolsky. "The sensation-seeking and the risk-taking; the highs are higher and the lows are lower," he says. Teenagers are more adventurous and more heroic during this time-but can also be more violent and impulsive.*
> Because your frontal cortex is the last part to develop "it's the part of the brain that is most sculpted by environment and experience-and least constrained by genes," Sapolsky says. That's great news! Your adventure levels, openness, experience, and influences at 25 years old will shape who you are when you're 60.


https://bigthink.com/videos/what-age-is-brain-fully-developed


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm saddened by his death and they deserve to be punished for sure but the fact is they aren't adults. They are teenagers. We really should never have been charging 13 year olds as adults in the first place. It was always wrong and would be wrong here too.


I disagree. Everyone knows right from wrong, and 13 years of age is old enough to tell the difference. Heck, not too long ago in humanity's history were 13 year olds considered adults. Harsher punishments are needed to deter criminals, age isn't a factor unless they're like 5 or if they have mental issues. With the way things are in the states, criminals get released into the public and commit the same crimes.

They killed a man and they should be made an example of. The man who died, his wife and children deserve justice and treating these girls as children when they were fully aware of their actions is total injustice.


touberornottouber said:


> So if 13 year olds know right and wrong and used to be considered adults are we going to lower the age of consent to 13 then?
> 
> Of course we aren't because they are still kids at that age. Their brains have not developed fully and they lack experience. They messed up and should go through the juvenile system. That doesn't mean letting them off easy though. It also doesn't mean the victim is worth any less. It only means that the perpetrators were under 18.
> 
> https://bigthink.com/videos/what-age-is-brain-fully-developed


Not everyone develops at the same age. Some faster than others. When it comes to committing crimes such as theft and murder, everyone knows it's wrong and everyone should be punished for it. It doesn't matter if they were under 18, they're old enough to know what they were doing. They were of sound mind and showed no remorse, they deserve everything they perpetuated upon that poor man to happen to them.
Soft people like you are whats wrong with today's society. The more lenient you are with people, the worse they will become. You only need to look over the events of the last year for the evidence.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I R ME said:


> listen to the song "GET TOGETHER" by The Youngbloods. The song is powerful!!


Great song choice! I love that song and remember it well from growing up. I'm older than I look.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I disagree. Everyone knows right from wrong, and 13 years of age is old enough to tell the difference. Heck, not too long ago in humanity's history were 13 year olds considered adults. Harsher punishments are needed to deter criminals, age isn't a factor unless they're like 5 or if they have mental issues. With the way things are in the states, criminals get released into the public and commit the same crimes.
> 
> They killed a man and they should be made an example of. The man who died, his wife and children deserve justice and treating these girls as children when they were fully aware of their actions is total injustice.
> 
> ...


It's science. No human has a fully developed brain at age 13.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> It's science. No human has a fully developed brain at age 13.


It's developed enough for people to use reason at the age of 13. If those girls killed you and showed no remorse for it, and there is an afterlife, I'd wager you'd be singing a different tune.
Also, science changes everyday.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Anyone attempting to defend these two needs his/her head checked. Probably by the age 5 I knew BASIC right from wrong. I live in a VERY mixed neighborhood. I don't know all my neighbors but they aren't ghetto rats and our community is nice because everyone has the WILL to do for themselves and live in a nice place. 1 mile down the road south and block over west it's nightly gunshots, robberies, trashy neighborhoods, constant police activity. I have zero sympathy for the two girls or their parents.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BobDaScotty said:


> https://www.asian-dawn.com/2021/04/...t-charge-teens-as-adults-in-uber-eats-murder/
> The 15yo black girl will not be charged as an adult after murdering a elderly zeroth-generation immigrant, Mohammed Anwar, 66.
> 
> Everyone is looking at this a from a racial perspective, black mayor and acting police chief both being black and although there is truth to this I think the larger factor here is that of sex.
> ...


WASHINGTON D.C. ISSUES " LICENSE TO MURDER "!












Invisible said:


> It is distressing that the teen girls will not be charged as adults.
> 
> This article is quite disturbing with blaming the victim. And to blame Honda is preposterous.
> 
> ...


Key WORDS HERE . . .

" HIS CAR " !












Invisible said:


> And their juvi rap sheet is probably quite lengthy already.


One of the TWO is suspected in another car jacking !


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> WASHINGTON D.C. ISSUES " LICENSE TO MURDER "!
> 
> View attachment 585145
> 
> ...


The American justice system in a nutshell, useless. I hope these two girls get crushed by a semi while crossing the street one day. Better yet, I hope the next time they steal a car, which they will, they lose control and drive it into water and have no means to escape and die a slow and terrifying death.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> That would _seem_ to be, if you only paid attention to what the anti-white media says. The truth is the opposite:
> 
> Bonus content, the vast majority of mass shooters in 2020 were black:
> View attachment 584937


I never Realized !

The Media does NOT make the Truth known !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I hate the "but its insured so it is ok to steal" mentality. I do not own insurance beyond legally required liability type. Stealing my car would be the same as pulling thousands of dollars right out of my wallet.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I hate the "but its insured so it is ok to steal" mentality. I do not own insurance being liability. Stealing my car would be the same as pulling thousands of dollars right out of my wallet.


I don't agree with that mentality either because the insurance companies then just raise the rates for everyone. I pay $200 a month for a 2015 Honda Civic with a 1k deductible, no accidents, no tickets etc and I'm over 30. The only excuse my insurance company has is "well it's based on your area".


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I hate the "but its insured so it is ok to steal" mentality. I do not own insurance beyond legally required liability type. Stealing my car would be the same as pulling thousands of dollars right out of my wallet.


Honestly, it's probably the only smart way to do ride-share. With a <$5000 beater with no comprehensive or collision.

Even with insurance, most people would be looking at a $500-$2500 deductible, so it's not like it's a free ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Simple.
Do not take what is Not yours !

Problem could be solved.

Let Police do their Jobs !


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> It is distressing that the teen girls will not be charged as adults.
> 
> This article is quite disturbing with blaming the victim. And to blame Honda is preposterous.
> 
> ...


If this is the news you feed yourself with, you got to be kidding me. Half these "netizens" are bots/progs/hacks from foreign nations. Y'all eating this up and getting yourselves turnt!



bethswannns said:


> a simple drug possession is a death sentence


"Can't wait to pack my bags and move there!"

- Nobody



bethswannns said:


> 99% of all Asia countries forbidden citizens from buying a gun


That's because a MAJOR portion of that 99% population lives in China - and China is communist. Communism does not appreciate armed workers - they're supposed to be working!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

hooj said:


> Half these "netizens" are bots/progs/hacks from foreign nations.


I know. I'm a chat-room bot. &#128512;


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

TheDoc said:


> Only Blacks matter.
> Whites are too privileged to matter.


Yeah, no white people are in power anywhere... &#128580;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I know. I'm a chat-room bot. &#128512;


You're a chatroom bot from _Mypos_.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Great song choice! I love that song and remember it well from growing up. I'm older than I look.


No, actually, yer not.
The older you get, the more invisible you get.
You'll see.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> American justice system in a nutshell, useless


America doesn't have a justice system, despite claims to the contrary. America has a legal system. Which is why they will get away with it, with a slap on the wrist. Which is why Uber was able to create a law in CA with only a couple hundred million dollars. Which is why people ransacked the US Capitol with news cameras everywhere yet no one has been hung or shot for it. Which is why __(fill in the blank)___.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Which is why they will get away with it, with a slap on the wrist.


Already done.
They plea bargained it ... they will be 'in custody' until they are 21, then released.
Prolly get their records sealed.



Mista T said:


> America doesn't have a justice system, despite claims to the contrary. America has a legal system.


About an hour before we were about to begin a trial, in which I was a defendant my lawyer told me, "Now. What we are about to do here has little, if anything to do with 'fairness' or 'justice'. Wash that out of your head right now. It is all about 'the law'. It is a dog and pony show, and the side that puts on the best show for the jury ... wins."

(We won)


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

hooj said:


> If this is the news you feed yourself with, you got to be kidding me. Half these "netizens" are bots/progs/hacks from foreign nations. Y'all eating this up and getting yourselves turnt!
> 
> 
> "Can't wait to pack my bags and move there!"
> ...


in additional to vietnam, thailand south korea, japan, south east asia etc.. India allow guns but getting one is almost impossible. Despite their 1+ billion population, they have the lowest gun ownership per capita in the world.

You have to understand the Asian mentality. In general they don't like guns.. Rather than playing with guns and killing people, they armed themselves with a computer or getting educated or keep themselves busy with work.

In south east asia, most killing are done by machete.. gun has a 97% killing rate whereas you can still run away after getting slashed a few time with a knife.



Mista T said:


> America doesn't have a justice system, despite claims to the contrary. America has a legal system. Which is why they will get away with it, with a slap on the wrist. Which is why Uber was able to create a law in CA with only a couple hundred million dollars. Which is why people ransacked the US Capitol with news cameras everywhere yet no one has been hung or shot for it. Which is why __(fill in the blank)___.


Justice system and legal system.. You have described exactly how America works.

In America, politicians getting persecuted and serve time in jail is almost nonexistent... vs in south korea, previous 4 out of 7 president had ended up in prison for whatever crimes they committed during their presidency.. This is the literal definition of "no one is above the law" in South Korea..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> No, actually, yer not.
> The older you get, the more invisible you get.
> You'll see.


I hear ya. In my 50s I'm quite invisible already.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

KevinJohnson said:


> The rule should be: commit adult crimes, do adult time.


 I fully agree with you


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I hear ya. In my 50s I'm quite invisible already.


Huh?
What?
I thought someone said something ... but, I don't see anyone.
What was that noise?


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

DISGUSTING.

That comment about insurance, those people don't think at all, do they? Maybe they are people who never had to experience having to work a barely rewarding job for the sake of survival and helping the family. Yes, when you are being robbed by criminals with weapons (or even without weapons), it's usually much safer to just let go and maybe live another day if you weren't being robbed by killers or rapists. Many people aren't robbed of their only means of livelihood. Nobody walks outside with their office computers or laptops, and even if they did lose those things, it's usually the office that will supply them a replacement equipment. Uber drivers and delivery people aren't like that. A gig worker's vehicle is literally his means of livelihood. Take that away from the driver, and depending on how bad his life's circumstances are, you might as well have killed him because he'll have no way to make money. This is why personally, I understand why the victim held on to his car. He was trying to protect his means of making money for his family. Stealing his car was the same as stealing his family's future. 

The second comment complaining about how the news and the video simply creates more anti-black people sentiment, that's pure selfishness and insensitivity. The news is about an honest working man who was killed because two corrupt teens were selfish and tried to steal his car without regards to his safety or what will happen to his family. If that's the first thing you think about when crime is being reported and certain people are being featured as the criminals (in this case, black people), then you are probably brainwashed by some kind of extremist agenda or political party. These types of "movements" that try to bring down other people except for one group is not all about equal rights. It's about power, domination, taking advantage of the benefits of victimhood. Equality is not about bringing other people down to your level, it's about rising up without anybody pushing you away because of your skin color, religion, or nationality.

The third comment about the car company being responsible for causing more crime because the car "creates demand", IS THIS SATIRE?! You have got to be bullcrapping me! Are they gonna blame restaurants for serving very delicious food, which tempts criminals from doing dine and dash? Are they gonna blame women for being raped because they have a vagina and breasts? Are they gonna blame domestic abuse victims for having punchable faces? Are they gonna blame innocent people for getting beat up during "peaceful protests" and then say they shouldn't really complain because "that's what medical health insurance is for"?

Knowing right from wrong, even when you're as young 6 years old you should have a general idea of what is wrong in life. I've seen 6 year old kids on video saving their friends when they're drowning in a pool. Kids that age also know to ask adults for help if they see something bad going on especially to their friends. Sure, kids and teens might not be 100% mentally mature, but you don't need to be just to know what is right, what is wrong, and what causes harm to other people. The moment when you know the feeling of shame or guilt, the moment you felt empathy for a friend or a stranger, that's the time you also know what is right and what is wrong. When you were a kid in elementary school and you had to cheat, why did you do it secretly? It's so you wouldn't be discovered by the teacher and reprimanded. You knew cheating was wrong. When you saw a bully treating other kids bad or you were being bullied yourself, how did you feel? You knew what the bully was doing was wrong. So no, for these two criminals who killed the man, no way in hell can I accept the "They were too young to know right from wrong". They knew what they were doing, they knew what could happen, they did it anyway.

"But these kids probably came from bad environments and were raised by bad parents". Yes that's one component of most life stories of criminals, but that does NOT excuse them from their crimes. We live in a society where you don't even need to know all the rules to live peacefully. You don't need religion. You don't need to go to school to be peaceful. You don't need to attend some kind of "How to co-exist with people" seminar. You simply don't need to be a selfish asshole with no regard to other human lives. Many people come to America with different backgrounds and cultures. Some cultures place a lot of importance to being a man. Some cultures give priority to education. Some cultures are superstitious, some aren't. But guess what, millions of people from different origins manage to co-exist peacefully together. And why is that? Because most people aren't like these two criminals. Most people, despite being so different from one another, know that in order to co-exist, we must follow some basic common sense rules, such as not stealing other people's stuff, not raping, not killing. You don't have to be smart at all to know how to co-exist with people. "Treat others the way you want to be treated", that's one of the most basic things that majority of cultures and neighborhoods share. "Nobody mess wit' mah ass ow' imma' whip yours!" to put it simply.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> A gig worker's vehicle is literally his means of livelihood. Take that away from the driver, and depending on how bad his life's circumstances are, you might as well have killed him because he'll have no way to make money.


My grand daughter, who is now a college freshman, made a comment while we were watching an old western movie (she's an old movie buff, like me). She said something like "Seems like getting hanged for stealing a horse is kinda harsh." 
I pointed out that, by today's standards that's true. But, back then, you took a mans mount and it could cost him his life. So, stealing a horse is actually attempted homicide. And, back then, if the 'man of the house' dies, for any reason, it has a major and life long negative effect on his wife and children.
So, stealing a horse is a major crime. And it may get you hung.

And, maybe it should.

.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's an indisputable fact that blacks have the highest propensity for committing crimes than other races.
> It's a cultural thang.
> All other races figured this out eons ago, and that's why they flighted away from black neighborhoods, which then led to the indisputable fact that black-on-black crime is committed at a higher propensity than all other races, due to the lack of mobility and the need to commit crime if even within your own domain. Again, it's a cultural thang.


Don't you have an insurrection to attend?
The KLAN is strong on this one.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They dindu nuffin......their parents gave them stupid multisyllabic names that made them be bullied in school and that's why they did it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> They dindu nuffin......their parents gave them stupid multisyllabic names that made them be bullied in school and that's why they did it.


No, sorry soul.
They weren't bullied in school ... they sat at the 'cool table'.
And now, they really, really cool.

They did it because they could. 
And now all their classmates know they can do it too.



UberPotomac said:


> The KLAN is strong on this one.


Even a broke clock is right twice a day.
Maybe "The Klan" is right on this one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D.C. POLICE CLAIM
trying them as Adults wont bring the man back.

But it WILL KEEP THE LITTLE WITCHES FROM KILLING AGAIN !


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> D.C. POLICE CLAIM
> trying them as Adults wont bring the man back.
> 
> But it WILL KEEP THE LITTLE WITCHES FROM KILLING AGAIN !
> ...


The crashed car didn't not result in his death the two demons did. The two better hope there's cell phones in hell, might need it.


----------

